# Apple pie life



## Alyaa

Bonjour, bonsoir !

J'ai rencontré cette expression dans un texte et si je la comprends (ou crois la comprendre), je ne parviens pas pour autant à trouver un bon équivalent en français.

Il est question ici d'un homme qui semble avoir réussi sa vie : un bon travail, une femme superbe à laquelle il est marié, etc. L'énumération se termine par "The perfect apple pie life."

D'après le contexte, je comprends qu'il y a une certaine ironie dans ces termes qui sous-entendent qu'il n'est pas aussi heureux qu'il devrait l'être (ce qui est confirmer par la suite de l'histoire).
A mon sens, il s'agit de la "parfaite petite vie" avec une connotation d'ennui, de non-accomplissement.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour un équivalent en français ? Je sèche complètement ><

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## SunnyS

La vie en rose?


----------



## Alyaa

Waoh, déjà une réponse ! =D
Merci pour cette suggestion ! Mais ne perd-on par le côté ironique ? Ou est-ce le contexte seulement qui suggère cette ironie ?
Peut-être que je me fourvoie sur l'expression en elle-même. Est-elle positive quand on la sort de ce contexte en particulier ?


----------



## pointvirgule

Bonsoir Alyaa, le contexte est-il états-unien ? Je le demande à cause de l'expression _as American as apple pie_. J'opinerais que _the perfect apple pie_ _life _désigne _le mode de vie américain à son meilleur._


----------



## SunnyS

I don't think there is inherently ironic with "apple pie" (or "American as apple pie").


----------



## Alyaa

En effet, l'histoire se déroule aux Etats Unis !

Ok, donc l'ironie vient du contexte et non de l'expression.
Du coup, considérant cet aspect, je peux finalement utiliser ma première idée et dire "La parfaite petite vie" ?


----------



## SunnyS

Isn't "petite vie" pejorative? Is it equal to saying "the perfect little life"?


----------



## Alyaa

Hmm, vous avez peut-être raison. En fait, ce n'est pas nécessairement le cas mais ça peut prêter à confusion. Surtout dans ce contexte. Je n'y avais même pas pensé^^
Alors peut-être que "La vie parfaite" ou encore "C'était la belle vie" feraient l'affaire. 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !!


----------



## pointvirgule

Alyaa said:


> Alors peut-être que "La vie parfaite" ou encore "C'était la belle vie" feraient l'affaire.


Cela fera l'affaire si vous ne tenez pas à traduire _apple pie_.


----------



## Alyaa

Le problème c'est que _la vie tarte aux pommes_ n'a pas vraiment de sens en français XD
Je ne vois pas comment inscrire ce détail dans la traduction^^

... A moins que vous n'ayez une idée lumineuse à ce propos !


----------



## SunnyS

Alyaa said:


> Hmm, vous avez peut-être raison. En fait, ce n'est pas nécessairement le cas mais ça peut prêter à confusion. Surtout dans ce contexte. Je n'y avais même pas pensé^^
> Alors peut-être que "La vie parfaite" ou encore "C'était la belle vie" feraient l'affaire.
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !!



"C'était la belle vie" sounds very good for my non-francophone ears. 

_Je n'y avais même pas pensé^^_

Yes, I would be very happy having an "apple pie" life any day, but not so much a "perfect little life!"


----------



## Alyaa

Je comprends ! I get the point ! XD

Merci beaucoup SunnyS !! =D


----------



## Cath.S.

_Le rêve américain devenu réalité _?


----------



## Alyaa

Ca me paraît trop emprunt de références par rapport au texte. Même si ça a du sens =)
Je vais opté pour "C'était la belle vie".
Merci =)


----------



## pointvirgule

Alyaa said:


> Le problème c'est que _la vie tarte aux pommes_ n'a pas vraiment de sens en français XD
> Je ne vois pas comment inscrire ce détail dans la traduction^^
> 
> ... A moins que vous n'ayez une idée lumineuse à ce propos !


Personne n'a parlé de tarte aux pommes, cependant on vous a déjà mentionné que le sens de _apple pie_ est _américain_.  
L'auteur n'a pas écrit : _the perfect life_, il a écrit : _the perfect apple pie life_. Une vie idéale/la vie de rêve à l'américaine.


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

'La belle vie', 'le paradis', me paraissent être des expressions adaptées qui peuvent avoir une connotation ironique en FR.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec pointvirgule et Cath.  Si vous ne faites aucune référence au rêve américain - à priori si l'histoire se passe aux États-Unis - 
alors, à mon avis (il vaut... ce qu'il vaut ) c'est une sous-traduction.


----------



## SunnyS

I think it depends on the objective of the author and the rest of the  context. What are the things the enumerate as being the "apple pie"  life? We are trying to guess at very cultural translation without the  cultural elements in the text! Duh. I have just realized this is a _silly  _exercise.

In any case, is the author an outsider to American culture, criticizing  it? Or is he (she?) an insider? As an insider, it may be unimportant to  specify the "American" in the translation, because he is not trying to  say American as opposed to other nationalities. If he is an insider, he  may be trying to simply express what is considered a perfect life within  that cultural group, so it is immaterial what the specific group is,  because the important thing to translate is that it refers to a "perfect  life."

And to be more precise, I disagree with this: "_apple pie_ _life _désigne  _le mode de vie américain à son  meilleur."

_It's not _the _"mode de vie américain," because there are more  than one idealized "modes de vie à l'américain" and different sets of  criteria to say which one is the "meilleur."

 "Apple pie" is equal to the "white picket fence" expression. It's a  very middle class (although it could be stretched a bit) concept, it's  very nice, wholesome, an idealized existence for the  "average" person,  and, again, taking some leeway in how we employ these labels. 

Maybe she could say "la belle vie américaine." I don't like "à  l'américain,' but then I'm not francophone... 

It's also for this reasons that "_Le rêve américain devenu réalité _"  sounds off to me, because the "American dream" is not the same as  having an apple pie life, generally speaking. I think the "American  dream" implies more success (specially financial) than an "apple pie"  existence. 

Then again, maybe for francophones, the "American dream" doesn't have  the same meaning as for Americans, just as many French people have a  very twisted view of many cultural things in the US. [ ... ]


----------



## pointvirgule

SunnyS said:


> And to be more precise, I disagree with this: "_apple pie_ _life _désigne  _le mode de vie américain à son  meilleur."
> 
> _It's not _the _"mode de vie américain," because there are more  than one idealized "modes de vie à l'américain" and different sets of  criteria to say which one is the "meilleur."


Translating _apple pie life_ this way is not a comment on what the ideal American way of life _should _be like, but merely a translation of what the author actually _wrote _about his character's life.
[ ... ]


----------



## Keith Bradford

I wonder if "apple pie life" is really anything to do with America? As a Brit I understood the expression (which I'd never heard before!) immediately as being "a life in apple pie order" = "_*une vie bien rangée*_". America doesn't have a monopoly on apple pies after all!

But in any event, this has nothing to do (etymologically) with apple pies -- it's from the French "nappe pliée". There are in fact two "apple pie" expressions: one is _in apple pie order (= parfaitement en ordre),_ the other is _an apple pie bed (= un lit en portefeuille_). Both refer to neatly folded sheets, in the first case neat and tidy, in the second case as a practical joke.  Both date back over a hundred years.

Which isn't to say that Americans may not see a double meaning there, just that they mustn't forget that the rest of us own this language too...


----------



## pointvirgule

Sure, Keith, the US don't have a monopoly on apple pie, but imo _an apple pie life_ clearly alludes to a life "as American as apple pie". It's just the way I (and others) see it, not that I'm saying that _my _truth is _da truth_.

[...]


----------



## Keith Bradford

Just a little historical fact about the expression "apple pie order".  First found in 1780 in the sea journals of an Englishman called Pasley.  Next appears in a letter by Walter Scott in 1815.

It seems from Google that "apple pie" is an adjective that can be applied to anything that is _*neat and spick-and-span*_, in either Britain or the USA.  However, searching is difficult because the area is vastly overwhelmed by cutesy trade names.


----------



## pointvirgule

Okay, Mr. Bradford, you made a good point and I gladly accept it.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Okay, Mr. Bradford, you made a good point and I gladly accept it.


  I do too... while still believing (we'd need more context) that the author alludes to the North American (I didn't write US) way of life. 

Right or wrong, I picture "_apple pie life_" as mom, dad, a couple kids and the dog happily living in a nice litte bungalow in the suburbs. 
Some people dream of it, while other may find it a little "humdrum" or uneventful.  That would be the ironic part that Alyaa read in it.  I think.  

_Tranquille et sans histoire? _

Now while I don't have the perfect solution, I definitely think there is something missing if you simply render "_the perfect apple pie life_" as «_ la belle vie_ »...
which in my opinition is closer to "_the good life" _or _"easy life"._


----------



## Keith Bradford

Nicomon said:


> ..._Tranquille et sans histoire? _
> 
> _..._


 
That sounds good to me.


----------



## florence a

Une bonne petite vie bien rangée?


----------



## Alyaa

Oh, thank you very much for all the replies and the details ! =D

Pour les curieux, voici un extrait plus long : 
_So the lonely Cale moved back to his beloved Seattle, fell in love and got married with a gorgeous redhead that was as lovely as he could have and tried hard not to annoy anyone else, given the fact he wanted to live forever with the woman, named Valerie. The perfect apple pie life.
 Of course, it didn't last._

L'auteur n'est pas anglophone mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit important ici.



			
				Nicomon said:
			
		

> Right or wrong, I picture "_apple pie life_" as mom, dad, a couple kids and the dog happily living in a nice litte bungalow in the suburbs.
> Some people dream of it, while other may find it a little "humdrum" or  uneventful.  That would be the ironic part that Alyaa read in it.  I  think.


According to the entire story, this is exactly the feeling to me.

Les expressions _une vie bien rangée_ ou _Tranquille et sans histoire_ me paraissent vraiment bien par rapport à l'ambiance générale du texte.

Many thanks to all of you for your help !!


----------



## SunnyS

Sounds like Keith was right then.


----------



## Alyaa

I think so =)

Thanks !


----------



## Guerric

One could also say "_une vie de carte postale_" (derived from "_un paysage de carte postale_") meaning, the cliché of the perfect life (be it good or bad for the speaker)

(but I like your suggestions as well)


----------



## Alyaa

L'image de la _carte postale_ est amusante étant donné celle de l'_apple pie_ du texte original^^ Cependant, comme vous le précisez, on l'emploie surtout pour les paysages.
Je n'ose pas m'en servir, mais je la trouve vraiment intéressante =D

Merci beaucoup !


----------

